# Arrow spine. Hunting vs target. Recommendations please.



## Jaedon61 (Apr 13, 2013)

Khaslem said:


> Here's my setup. prime one at 60 pounds. 30.5 draw length.
> I can run my arrows between 28.5-30 inches. Now here is my dilemma.
> 
> I only shoot target with this setup and I am preparing specifically for a couple 50meter matches that will make or break my season. Wind is a given and not just a little. I have been watching weather reports for the location and it seems likely I can expect 20+mph winds in an unpredictable direction. So I tried to do my own thinking and decided I needed skinny heavy shafts. I chose Easton Injexions fitted with 140 grain target points from TopHat archery. They are carbon to carbon 29.5 inches in the .330 spine offering. I have stripped the factory cresting and added Carbon One pin bushings and easton pin nocks. I originally bought 2 dozen, but after spin testing and shaft tuning with a hooter shooter I have decided I have made a poor choice. After spin testing them exactly half had a carbon wiggle so pronounced as to put them in the OUT pile. Then after spine testing them I found that only 1/2 of the remaining dozed are the same spine. So now I have 6 arrows that spin and have any spine similarity. But that doesn't end my woes. When held on the tip of my finder and rotated I can feel 1/2 of the remaining shafts with a considerable wobble which I think shows that there the weaker part of the shaft which is weaker because it has less material is making the arrow wobble upon rotation. So for testing purposes I kept the 12 arrows that spines similarly and spun acceptably and fletched them up to shoot. Groups are less than acceptable. They simply aren't shooting well enough to be great target arrows.! I would go back to my X7's if I didn't know that the wind was going to be a huge deciding factor in my matches. Now having said all that, I don't want to say the Injexions aren't good arrows from their designed purpose. They are dense and shoot great to about 40 yards for hunting but don't have tight enough tolerances for long distance target. They are invisible to the wind as would be expected with a skinny shaft that is also so heavy.
> ...


Depending on how much you want to spend id go with an A/C/C and A/C/G or an A/C/E they are some of the nicest arrows durable and thin which is nice for target. The difference between spines is an arrow for hunting is going to have a broad head which it needs to steer so it needs to be a little different spine than one that is steering a field tip


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I built my draw board for my bow, and didn't wanted to save on parts and money.....
I built my arrow tuning board, and didn't wanted to save on money...
I got myself two sets of bitz jigs and rebuilt them to work even better for my taste....
here is how I am measuring my arrows:









This what is showing on the picture I am measuring:
- new shafts or ready to re-fletch shafts I am spine matching, not measuring a spine but matching them under load (hanging a jug of water almost full, hanging at the middle between bearings) rolling the shafts/each and measuring the deflection amount, and marking the max deflection side for fletching. If more than 0.003" out of centerline I put them aside, these not good for scoring....
- a run-out of my pins, if more than 0.001" I take the pins out, have an other tool to straighten them back if possible....I use only 0.000" straight pins for scoring....
- my arrows run-out, if more than 0.003" I put them aside, those may be good for practice but definitely not good enough for scoring....
- I fletch my arrows 1.8 degree helical, I modded my jigs so I can do it more accurate....
When all the arrows are finally ready I shoot them through my hootershooter to 70 meters and group tune them. If any flyer I put it aside these not for scoring....
I buy my arrows, CX nano XR's, shooting two spines, 
450's (for Field) and 410' (for FITA), they are tuned to my #58.4 bow, and on 50 meters they both spines hitting a same vertical line from the same bow, same rest position, same sight and same stabilizers....I just grab one spine or the other and shoot the arrows...of course the hight will be different do to different total weight, but both spines same vertical line.
My World-Pro friend told me some time ago if I can not score 1400 FITA not worth to spend money for Pro-shafts....


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

Can you explain what you mean when you say steer? As the arrow leaves the bow it flexes and I thought the entire idea of spine was to find a stiffness that allows the point of the arrow to bend in perfect unison with the rear of the arrow to create a perfectly balanced relationship so that the energy matches identically as the shaft approaches a static position in flight and therefore no edge of the arrow is disproportionally subject to drag or other interference which could lead to irregular arrow flight.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

At 60# and 29" DL, I shoot 480 A/C/Gs cut to 28" carbon to carbon with 100 gr points and pin nocks. They come out to 359 gr with 1.75" Easton diamond vanes. I am very pleased with their performance. They cost a little more than the injections, but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

BigHUN, what group size do you get approximately at 70 meters when your arrows are tuned how you like them? In the hooter shooter with my injexions my group was about 1.5 inches at 20 yards. I can shoot a better group than that with my X7's. Haha, so I think there are points to be had if my arrows flew better.


----------



## Khaslem (Mar 19, 2012)

Also how many arrows do you usually pull out as no's from a dozen of the CX XR's? They offer a 380 spine which sounds like it would be close but if I lose more than 1-2 shafts in a dozen I can't afford it.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Khaslem said:


> BigHUN, what group size do you get approximately at 70 meters when your arrows are tuned how you like them? In the hooter shooter with my injexions my group was about 1.5 inches at 20 yards. I can shoot a better group than that with my X7's. Haha, so I think there are points to be had if my arrows flew better.


70 meters group tuning with a hootershooter the arrows must touch or I can fit a full dozen in a maximum of 3" circle nut sometimes smaller.
I do group tuning before every tournament (I re-fletch before every tournament means I re-inspect and tune them completely before every tournament), averaging about 3-4 hours with the machine on a long range, I made a chart for myself and writing down every single arrow number in every nock position POI.
CX nano XR's are pretty consistent, the difference to -pro shaft these recover from oscillation faster (means shorter distance). From every dozen fresh shafts in average I take out 2-3 shafts and mark them for later, still using them for practice.....I am buying every season at least two dozens....
When the arrow leaves the rest/bow it will oscillate or wobble lets call it this way no matter what, the carbon material will sooner or later stabilize and the fletching is steering it towards ---where the two nod points centerline is pointing....the arrow will most likely nose-dive in a moment when start moving (assume a properly fine tuned bow) and this is why most of the top shooters prefer spring steel rests...
I have a cam timing and rest tuning somewhere in the subforum here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2198003
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2210185


----------

